# Anybody heard of Press-A-Print?



## kjam (Aug 11, 2007)

I am new to this business (well, not even new, I am in the research-phase-do-I-want-to-do/learn-this-business). I just went to a Press-A-Print presentation (free dinner along with a presentation about the Press-A-Print company and what they can do for me, sell to me, train me, etc.). Has anyone purchased a Press-A-Print package (anywhere from $10,000 to $30,000 for different packages)? If so, what did you think? Is it worth it? Do I have the time to do/learn this if I am already employed full time (middle school teacher, great money, looking for more money!).
Kim


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

please PLEASE contact me off forum...I can fill you in with more than you ever want to know about PAP...It is not a slam against the company...just that there are so many things your really REALLY need to know.

you can send me PM with phone number or call me at the number on the web site under my post..

Charles


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I contacted them out of curiosity and to find out some pricing. they are extremly aggressive in their sales and it took me a few months of saying no to get them to quit calling.

I kept telling them I just wanted information, but wasn't interested in buying and they had financing and banks ready and willing to loan me money and wanted to schedule training.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

charles95405 said:


> please PLEASE contact me off forum...I can fill you in with more than you ever want to know about PAP...It is not a slam against the company...just that there are so many things your really REALLY need to know.
> 
> you can send me PM with phone number or call me at the number on the web site under my post..
> 
> Charles


If you have factual information to post, please feel free to share it here.

I don't want every person that wants to learn more to have to contact you privately


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

In my opinion, you should start by taking a workshop at a tradeshow so you can see if you even want to get into this line of business. The ISS workshop by Charlie T and Dane C. is well worth the investment. Then, you will have the knowledge to know what you need to get and be educated about the different types of equipment. You might be better off looking at used equipment if this is just going to be a hobby. Just some things to consider.

Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I had asked those interested to contact me only because I was lazy and did not want to type a lot of stuff others might not like.

In essence, PAP is a bit pricey on a lot of items...such as the heat press...more than 30% higher. I have been told that their screen system is a bit on the older side and also priced high. What you do get is a week of training and they pay your hotel bill and you normally get very good customer service.

What it will do for those just starting is to enable one to get ASI or PPAI numbers and to get accepted into the world of promotional advertising with very little sales under your belt. If one is buying only a pad printing system, it will be around 11k for all equip, supplies and some blank items plus the training. I think they charge around 20k for the screen printing system...

so if anyone has questions...let me know


----------



## kjam (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you to all that have responded! I really appreciate your time and knowledge!

Does anybody know what kind of pricing you get with this PPAI & ASI number? For example, I can get Jerzees brand t-shirts style #29M for $1.31 for white & $1.91 for color with no minimum order. I can get Gildan t-shirts style #G2000 for $1.47 for white & $2.10 for color, again with no minimum order (no size or color restrictions at all -- well, the prices I gave are for sizes S-XL, but I mean, I can order any combination of colors/sizes with no minimum order). Would I benefit from this PPAI & ASI number? Is this number some kind of special "Bat phone" number where I get special prices/treatment? (My twins are watching Batman right now and I just heard them say "the bat phone is ringing!")

Kim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anybody know what kind of pricing you get with this PPAI & ASI number? For example, I can get Jerzees brand t-shirts style #29M for $1.31 for white & $1.91 for color with no minimum order. I can get Gildan t-shirts style #G2000 for $1.47 for white & $2.10 for color, again with no minimum order (no size or color restrictions at all -- well, the prices I gave are for sizes S-XL, but I mean, I can order any combination of colors/sizes with no minimum order). Would I benefit from this PPAI & ASI number? Is this number some kind of special "Bat phone" number where I get special prices/treatment? (My twins are watching Batman right now and I just heard them say "the bat phone is ringing!")


You may want to start a new thread for this new question 

There's a few topics about ASI here that might answer your question as to the benefits.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Your ASI or PPAI/UPIC # does not necessarily give you better pricing on t-shirts. What it does do is open the door for you to being able to sell thousands of other types of products that most people don't have the capability of decorating (i.e. printing on pens, engraved acrylic,...). When you are operating as a Promotional Products Distributor (that is what it is called), you are basically a middle man that takes the order & collects the money -> uses a database to find the correct product at the right price point -> send it to a Promotional Products Supplier (company does not sell direct to the public) that makes the finished product -> and you deliver it to the customer. Most Promotional Products Distributors don't do the decorating or personalization. They are focused more on the sales part. Apparel Decorators get into promotional products because they want / need to be a one-stop source for their customers. Otherwise, someone else (i.e. another Promotional Products Supplier) will try to get that business if they are selling something else to your customer. With an ASI or PPAI #, you can find large decorating companies that do nothing but contract work for Promotional Products Distributors or smaller Apparel Decorators for larger runs. Hopefully, this clarifies things a little better for you. I would strongly recommend seeing if there is a regional Promotional Products Association that meets near you or try going to one of their trade shows. The education you can get from this part of the industry is invaluable - especially the sales training. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

Its a good investment if your new to the screenprinting business and want a quick start. What your getting in the PAP deal is really training such as operation and marketing.

My opinon I can do without the press they offer for their screen printers. For one the screens use a two pin registration which can become time consuming if your doing more then one color. Second you wouldn't be able to use just any screen like a newman ect.
So in other words your stuck using their screens.

But then again their machine is made for individuals with limited space.

Luckly for me the price range was way out of my range so I had to search and learn on my own.

In closing if you got the money do it but if you didn't like me at that time take a class and learn it on your own. Cheaper and you don't have to worry about the monthly payment due at the end of the month.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

there was another thread about them not that long ago, some people like them and think their great-some do not...I heard they are expensive and personally know someone that took their training and they said it was sub-par. He came and took Lawson's training and said, "wow-there was a lot that I didnt know" now he comes to me. Research and find a company with training.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the appeal of PAP is that if your looking to get into this as a business they offer a business plan for you. And yes you can go learn how to print shirts but then a learning press operator is then left with the other questions, like how do I market, how much do I charge, where do I get my tax id ect ect.

So in essence your paying for a business opportunity. My personal opinon is get a simple one color press learn how to use it and see if this is something that person may want to do.

Its work believe me but worth it.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

esentuals said:


> I think the appeal of PAP is that if your looking to get into this as a business they offer a business plan for you. And yes you can go learn how to print shirts but then a learning press operator is then left with the other questions, like how do I market, how much do I charge, where do I get my tax id ect ect.
> 
> So in essence your paying for a business opportunity. My personal opinon is get a simple one color press learn how to use it and see if this is something that person may want to do.
> 
> Its work believe me but worth it.


Good morning
I notice on the site it says you have no minimum. You do one shirt screen printing?
Do you charge a lot to make up for the labor, screens, etc. I am just surprised you would do one shirt. I think it's great, I just would not do it myself.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can get a really good manual pad printer from All American Supply in Philadelphia, PA along with all of the ink and supplies for less than $3,000. You will pay somewhere in the neighborhood of $16,000 for PAP. I almost went with them until I found this pad printer on eBay. After doing even more research I ended up discovering heat transfers instead. So I have a pad printer that I still don't know how to use (AAS does provide a day long class ($50 if you buy a press from them and $100 if you don't), but haven't had the time to go there yet), and I have the transfer business that is still in the "learning how to do it" stage. 

So for an investment of less than $10,000 I have everything I need for pad printing and heat transfer printing (pens, mugs, T-shirts, mousepads, jar openers, ID tags, pet tags etc.). I'm still ahead financially except that I can't find very many places that sell blanks for the pad printer.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

lben said:


> You can get a really good manual pad printer from All American Supply in Philadelphia, PA along with all of the ink and supplies for less than $3,000. You will pay somewhere in the neighborhood of $16,000 for PAP. I almost went with them until I found this pad printer on eBay. After doing even more research I ended up discovering heat transfers instead. So I have a pad printer that I still don't know how to use (AAS does provide a day long class ($50 if you buy a press from them and $100 if you don't), but haven't had the time to go there yet), and I have the transfer business that is still in the "learning how to do it" stage.
> 
> So for an investment of less than $10,000 I have everything I need for pad printing and heat transfer printing (pens, mugs, T-shirts, mousepads, jar openers, ID tags, pet tags etc.). I'm still ahead financially except that I can't find very many places that sell blanks for the pad printer.


What type of blanks are you looking for. You do not need anything special for the pad printing. other than having to burn a plate and printing the items.
I do have a pap system, but also have the brother, sublimation and versacamm


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Good morning
> I notice on the site it says you have no minimum. You do one shirt screen printing?
> Do you charge a lot to make up for the labor, screens, etc. I am just surprised you would do one shirt. I think it's great, I just would not do it myself.


Hi Martin,

Yes I have no minimum but I do charge more for the smaller orders and I add my labor cost to the shirt when I provide my qoutes. I do tell my clients that with a larger order the price per t shirt is less because of bulk buying and time(setup).

This may not work for everyone but heck it has worked for me. I just try to keep the explaination simple when I send out my qoutes.
1 price

And to be honest sometimes it may seem cumbersome to do small orders but I look at it as an advertising expense in the long hall.

Normally I have someone come and ask me for one shirt then about two weeks later they come back with at 100 to 300 shirt order or that person referred me to a friend. 

I'm the new kid on the block as far as screen printing here in my city so getting referrals is what I look for and getting them on my emailing list. Its just easier to sell to someone who knows your work.

Still though I have much to learn as far the industry goes.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> What type of blanks are you looking for.


I'm looking for blanks to print on for the pad printer. Cups, pens, tote bags, etc. anything really. I know there are thousands of things to print on but I have no idea where to buy them wholesale so that I can print on them and sell them to customers. 

I didn't have any trouble finding places to buy from for the sublimation blanks, or T-shirts. But pens, glasses, and stuff that can't really be put under a heat press are still hiding from me.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I get my mugs and glasses at walmart or dollar store. (no shipping, because they are heavy) I would not think a tote would be good for pad printing.. Never done it because I use the dtg but I don't think it would be great to do. I do know people from pap that have printed on napkins. We have done mirrors, walnuts, wine glasses, coffee mugs, plastic coasters, hand clackers and other stuff.

Just go to your local store and look around, there are so many things you can print on. If you look around you will also get a lot of ideas.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

esentuals said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Yes I have no minimum but I do charge more for the smaller orders and I add my labor cost to the shirt when I provide my qoutes. I do tell my clients that with a larger order the price per t shirt is less because of bulk buying and time(setup).
> 
> ...


That is great if it is getting you business, I would just think that what you would have to charge for 1 shirt would make someone say "WHAT". I am glad it is working out for you

Good luck and continued success.


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I normally charge around 15-25 bucks for one shirt and have had no complaints because customers know they are getting a custom shirt. I know for larger screen printers it may not be worth their time which for me is opportunity.

And from time to time I do get "Your charging WHAT" but thats ok.

Its all about who your target market is. My target market is normally those here in San Antonio that want to start their own simple t shirt line so I'm able work with them. 

In fact I have a few clients that I have screens already made just to print their shirts. So in essences set up time is less because the set up time has already been done and the price per shirt is less and they are able to mark up their shirt to make profits. Consistant revenue.

I know thats off topic but eventually I will get a Direct to Tshirt printer so my price per short runs will be less. Almost there!


----------

